# All my other "kids"



## Clementine_3 (Oct 17, 2008)

Just wanted to introduce the rest of the critters that share my apartment with me!
This is Lilly, she was just a year old the other day. I don't have any updated pics as she likes to charge the camera! 






Here is Clementine, one of four Leopard geckos:









This is 3, her spots actually form a 3 on her back!





Loretta is 3's half sister, again I need updated pics, she is much bigger now.





My new little guy who doesn't have a name yet. He's sooo tiny, I forget how small they are as babies! (this is the pic the breeder had on the website)





My two Irian Jaya Carpet pythons, the bigger one is Ira and the smaller is Peggy Sue.





This is Chibi, she died from an aneurysm on Monday and I miss her terribly


----------



## Isa (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice pics 
That is a very nice animal-reptile family you have. I am sorry to hear about Chibi .


----------



## Clementine_3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. They are fun to have around, the Leo's have really funny personalities, each is different and each makes me giggle. The snakes are great, they are out a lot, hanging on their logs or branches and are just fun to look at. Lilly is a great dog, still working on manners but she tries so hard...it's hard having to follow rules for an adventurous girl!!


----------



## pebbles mom (Oct 21, 2008)

Ooooh yeah for the gecko's !!! They are all so cute How old was your Chibi? 
I gotta get some picts of our crestie posted on here someday!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the first picture of the gecko. The face shot came out amazing!!!



_________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2008)

Dontcha' just love little baby german shepherd ears? What a cutie pie.

Yvonne


----------



## Clementine_3 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, puppy ears are funny for sure, they look so silly until they finally stand up. Here is a quick shot I just snapped of her for comparison now that she is a big girl!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2008)

What a pretty girl!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Oct 24, 2008)

Lilly is absolutely gorgeous. I love G.S.'s and always wanted one...but we have Chihuahua's. lol Nice reptiles too.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2008)

Just something going on with a GS's eyes more so then any other dog I think. Makes me miss Cooper who was our GS. I used to love just rubbing his huge jaws.

Nice geckos. Are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## Clementine_3 (Nov 2, 2008)

No, I won't breed them. There are too many out there already and even though mine are beautiful (lol) there is no need for more. I got them all strictly as pets. I sometimes go back and forth on the snakes but will probably never really breed them either, again, they are just pets for me.


----------



## Clemmys Mom (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice geckos! I have a couple of rescues that look like your Clementine. I mostly have Rainwater Albinos...leopards are just so cute. They remind me of cats for some reason  Your dog is adorable as well!


----------



## Cartman6 (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool Pictures


----------



## smoke_kush (Feb 9, 2009)

are geckos hard to take care of??


----------

